# How to get bigger butt without surgery



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

_If you are very skinny it might just be that you have to eat more food. Otherwise exercise your butt muscles. Many things will do: Running, cycling, walking (especially uphill) etc. The fastest way will probably be to start using suitable exercise machines in a fitness center (just go to a fitness center, say what you want and they can make a program for you). There are also exercises you can do at home on the floor (like lying on your back on the floor with your legs somewhat bent and lifting up the middle part of the body only by squeezing the butt muscles - very hard in the beginning, but very effective)._


----------



## estherika (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanx! I think I'll try the floor one today...


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 21, 2007)

Or you can ask me..and i can give you some of my butt. Its like JLO big.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Or you can ask me..and i can give you some of my butt. Its like JLO big. lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey you can have a bit of mine as well! LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

my ass is big enough no thx


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 21, 2007)

I used to have a big butt, IDK what happened. For my size it was very round, and now it's still big, but it blends with my legs now. I don't like. My husband has a big butt tho, it's nice lol. He says it's because of running that it's gotten rounder.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree savvy lover





If it doesn't get bigger, it will at least be firmer and possibly higher up





I love doing all these things


----------



## farris2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I got some junk already,even when I'm thin I have it


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

I do a lot of machine exercises at the gym for my butt. But I know this girl she has the most amazingly round ass, and my theory is that it is due to her running a lot, although I haven't found any research to confirm this.... I seriously should try running... But I'm just soooooooooo lazy


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do a lot of machine exercises at the gym for my butt. But I know this girl she has the most amazingly round ass, and my theory is that it is due to her running a lot, although I haven't found any research to confirm this.... I seriously should try running... But I'm just soooooooooo lazy



You know what, I think it's true, cause it does lift it and adds muscle to it. I didn't my husband was running at work and I told him his butt got bigger (but not like flabby, more like toned and round) and he told me why.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 23, 2007)

I need to work on my butt cause I don't really have much of a butt at all.


----------



## PorcelainPirate (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you, this is just what I've been looking for


----------



## Lia (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what, I think it's true, cause it does lift it and adds muscle to it. I didn't my husband was running at work and I told him his butt got bigger (but not like flabby, more like toned and round) and he told me why. Have you ever seen those runners who run 100m)? They have HUGE booties! So running is a good exercise


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2007)

If I could move some from my stomach around to my butt i'd be happy... lol

Karren


----------



## MindySue (Aug 10, 2007)

i have no ass! maybe i should do something about it..haha


----------



## Ashley (Aug 10, 2007)

If anyone is still looking to donate their butt....I'll be more than happy to take it.

My butt is so flat, it's almost concave.


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 12, 2007)

I heard that lunges and squats with really heavy weight builds the butt.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, what nuberianne said. It hurts like hell, but you will get a FABULOUS ass, I know.


----------



## kidbride (Jan 20, 2008)

This gives me hope


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

8 minute buns...

lunges...

walk backwards on treadmill on an incline...


----------



## acneXpert (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nuberianne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard that lunges and squats with really heavy weight builds the butt. Thanks!


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 23, 2008)

I out J.Lo. J.Lo. I have quite the bubble butt. If I lost my gut and kept my breasts and butt I'd look like I walked out of a comic book. Finding pants that FIT is an impossible task. Butt is one size, waist/hips are a good 1 or 2 sizes smaller. It's annoying. Even when I was a size 0 I had a serious bubble butt.

Although it seems to be everyones favorite body part. My boyfriend LOVES bragging about it and my male friends adore it.


----------



## keetax (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Or you can ask me..and i can give you some of my butt. Its like JLO big. No worries I'm in the same situation!!

And I don't know about you but I really hate it!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 27, 2008)

I wish I had a bigger butt. I used to ride a pushbike reguarly and it made no difference for me.


----------



## natassia83 (Jan 27, 2008)

i had a guy tell me i have european booty, none at the top but some ot the bottom, i will be trying your suggestions to build me a booty


----------



## montechristina (May 27, 2013)

See exercises are good way of increasing your breast but some women really don't have time to do the exercises in their busy schedule.....They just do it for time and than leave it so for those women some breast enhancements products are there which are available in the market....Many women are using this and they all got very effective results which they were not expecting at all...

So i will suggest you to try these creams or pills for breast enhancement...These are free from side-effects as it contains all natural ingredients...


----------



## TierraJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Heavy weights and protein amongst other things year ago got

me my huge a$$! lol


----------



## TierraJ (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natassia83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i had a guy tell me i have european booty, none at the top but some ot the bottom, i will be trying your suggestions to build me a booty


Girl, that is the way I was, too. smdh I was always teased that I had a white (no offense) girl booty by my siblings.

Sad but true. Now I don't hear all that! lol


----------



## Eyemimo (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want a bigger booty without it consisting mostly of fat, the best way is to hit the gym and do squats! The heavier the better, without sacrificing form and technique of course. However, bodybuilding is a very demanding lifestyle because i requires proper diet, training, time management, and commitment. For the casual person with a busy schedule, i would recommend just doing body weight leg workouts on your spare time and run interval sprints because more intensity equals more results.


----------



## Maggiedoll (Aug 8, 2013)

Please pardon the crazy seamstress lecture, but make sure your pants fit first! 



 

I'm not sure if there are particular commercial brands designed to leave room for more curve in the butt, but there's no sense trying to change the shape of your body if the problem is actually with your clothes.

I thought for a very long time that despite being a pear shape, I had a flat butt: wide, but without depth.  (When people talk about butt size I'm never entirely sure whether they mean butt size or hip width.  Usually it's hip width that people dislike, rather than what would accurately be _butt_ size.)  Once I started sewing and altering patterns to actually fit, I realized that it wasn't my butt that was flat, it was just my _pants_ that had been flat.  It uses less yardage to have straighter pattern pieces (which is why clothing manufacturers do it,) but at the expense of room for a butt.  Wearing properly cut pants, I've got more of a butt, but actually look thinner because when badly designed patterns flatten your butt, the mass has to go somewhere, so it tends to go out to the sides.


----------



## Sara Bice (Feb 16, 2015)

I am actually using booty wow right not and it does make your butt bigger instantly but damn, permanent results are slowly appearing but just wish it was faster, but my buns look good with booty wow on, and no padding!!! lol


----------

